# Voltajes de Líneas Telefonicas y Circuitos de Conmutacion



## pedrer (Feb 16, 2009)

Buenas Tardes Chicos. Resulta que me quiero hacer una matriz de conmutacion telefonica con CI switch analogicos (conmutadores) tal fue que cdo me lo tengo casi todo me doy cuenta que los voltajes maximos de los Switch son de 12 Voltios y las líneas analogicas y digitales de centralitas tienen mas de 40 voltios de VDC....y la verdad me he quedado frito...ha alguien se le ocurre alguna idea que me pueda ayudar....... estaba pensando yo a la entrada de los conmutadores eliminar la corriente directa con algun filtro pasa bajo y en la salida volver a colocarla.... Es así como se logra?



Gracias de Antemano

Un saludo.


----------



## C_RUFFO (Abr 10, 2009)

Saludos,   Pedrer, mira efectivamente las lines telefonicas manejan voltajes de cd y podras suprimir este insertando un capacitor en serie en cada uno de los hilos A y B, de entre 2 o 4 microF con esto sera suficiente. Solo que como comentario adicional este voltaje ademas de proporcionar alimentacion a los aparatos telefonicos es primordial regresarlo en bucle de un hilo a otro para acceder al tono de invitacion de marcar. bueno hasta pronto y quedo pendiente esperando haber aportado en algo a tu  planteamiento.


----------

